# Magic All-Time Team



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Starting 5*

*PG-* Penny Hardaway

*SG-* Tracy McGrady

*SF-* Grant Hill

*PF-* Dwight Howard

*C-* Shaquille O'neal

*Bench*

*6-* Hedo Turkoglu
*7-* Rashard Lewis
*8-* Jameer Nelson
*9-* Dennis Scott
*10-* Horace Grant 
*11-* Darrell Armstrong
*12-* Mike Miller

For a franchise that hasn't had tons of success over the years, that's one of the better All-Time starting 5's. What would your Magic team look like?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Grant Hill as the all-time starting SF? I don't know about that. The guy hardly played for Orlando because of his injuries.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

He was a 2 time all-star in Orlando and when healthy, he's better than any other SF they've ever had.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he played 4 whole games in 00-01 which was one of those two seasons and he didnt even play in that season's all star game - this is one of those examples of 'wtf? why are we letting the public vote for all stars?' 

but when Hedo and rashard lewis are your other options....?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Nick Anderson should probably be on the team instead of Darrel Armstrong


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PG - Penny Hardaway
SG - Nick Anderson
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Dwight Howard
C - Shaquille O'Neal

Bench
------------

6- Hedo Turkoglu
7- Horace Grant
8- Rashard Lewis
9- Terry Catledge
10- Jameer Nelson


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Bench is garbage, but that starting lineup... :drool:


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> but when Hedo and rashard lewis are your other options....?


No love for 3D? If he's not starting, any team playing them would put 5 guys in the paint and dare them to shoot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Grant Hill is borderline to even be on the team, much less starting. He had one good year in Orlando. I'll go with the emotional pick and take an all-time fan favorite in Bo Outlaw over Hill for the 12th spot, particularly for what he did on the Heart and Hustle 99-00 team. Based on what they accomplished while on the Magic:

PG: Penny Hardaway / Jameer Nelson / Darrell Armstrong
SG: Nick Anderson / Dennis Scott
SF: Tracy McGrady / Hedo Turkoglu
PF: Dwight Howard / Rashard Lewis / Bo Outlaw
C: Shaquille O'Neal / Horace Grant

Apologies to Grant Hill, Scott Skiles, Pat Garrity and Jeff Turner.


----------

